# The last golf holiday you took.....



## maite400h (Feb 27, 2020)

Just curious about your experience when you booked your last golf holiday. Did you book with a travel agent or did you search around and book it on your own? Any disappointments or insight you could share?


----------



## StevenHardacre (Aug 27, 2020)

I did everything on my own


----------



## Kohag (Oct 27, 2021)

I love to plan all my vacations on my own, and my wife trusts my choices. The last golf holiday was in Germany this summer. We were accommodated in Hotel Schloss Reichmannsdorf, an excellent hotel, reasonable prices, friendly staff. I really liked it. We stayed in Germany for two weeks, enough time to discover other surroundings. Germany still has work to do in terms of food, but they are brilliant when it comes to monuments and historic buildings. I discovered the castle Schloss Neuschwanstein one of the most beautiful castles in the world.


----------



## rogerlee (10 mo ago)

As for the organization of my golf vacation, I like everything to be organized perfectly by my agent. In particular, the height of the grass on the lawn is very important to me. I am a very pedantic person and pay attention to the little things. Therefore, even such small details are important to me. But I pay special attention to golf balls. Recently, I began to organize very high-quality balls, so I was interested to find out from my agent where they come from. It turned out that they order them using the website Best Golf Balls for Women 2021: Reviews + Buying Guide /.


----------



## yname7468 (9 mo ago)

I want a match with a female golfer if any


----------

